# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Rare Sehuencas water frogs' first date footage released

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) April 1st, 2019 03:12 AM: Rare Sehuencas water frogs' first date footage released*

Romeo, known as the world's loneliest frog, had spent 10 years living in isolation at an aquarium.
*Full Article*

----------

